# are there really persons who 1



## offer11 (Jul 22, 2011)

Are there really people from the first , or second word countries thay come to eagpt to make a life , if so who are they . i live in mexico


----------



## Helen Ellis (Aug 9, 2008)

Yes. loads of us in Hurghada. English yes, also Russian, German, Irish, Dutch, Italian, Belgian, Welsh, Romanian,many more and even one Peruvian that I know of. All here for the good life by the sea.


----------



## offer11 (Jul 22, 2011)

*good life by the nile ?*

hi ellis . good life by the sea ? < i cant belive it , is nt that land overcrowded 

way to dirty , and way to dangerous ? believe me for about 10 years i couldnt think of any worse sea side in the semi first world , that my born land ,

many beaches of the mediternean ,from naaria in the north up to gaza in the south and they all depressing since the populations/visitors and the quality of dirt . and i think eagpt is worse . how wrong can i be .


----------



## Helen Ellis (Aug 9, 2008)

offer11 said:


> hi ellis . good life by the sea ? < i cant belive it , is nt that land overcrowded
> 
> way to dirty , and way to dangerous ? believe me for about 10 years i couldnt think of any worse sea side in the semi first world , that my born land ,
> 
> many beaches of the mediternean ,from naaria in the north up to gaza in the south and they all depressing since the populations/visitors and the quality of dirt . and i think eagpt is worse . how wrong can i be .


Overcrowded? hardly, not in the Red Sea anyway. when I lived in Alexandria the sea was clean, travel to Agami or further west and it was crystal clear. But that was back in the 80's when there was no development in that direction, I guess it's changed since then. 
Hurghada is a building site, and full of rubbish despite HEPCA's efforts, but the air is clear and the sea is still clean. There is still plenty of open space, desert, left undeveloped. Crime is still very low compared to Europe, the cost of living, while rising, is again low when compared with Europe. The reefs have some of the best diving in the world, so I am told, with most suitable for all levels of diver.
El Gouna is fabulous, a fully functioning clean safe elegant place to live and Sahl Hashish is too, well designed with beautiful open spaces and a promenade along the whole of the bay.


----------



## Black Rebel (Jul 16, 2011)

There are expatriates here for numerous reasons, travel, work, partners, retirement or simply to just enjoy the climate.

Egypt like many a country has it's problems. The pollution is my main issue. Overcrowding; the times I have sat on the M25!!! You get used to these things. 

The red sea resorts are beautiful. I admit I am not a fan of Agami, I do find that area incredibly filthy! Sure Cairo is dirty but in Agami I have never actually seen so much dog mess!

Overall though, if you are looking for an easy, cheap life in a nice climate then I would hand on heart say that Egypt is the place.


----------



## offer11 (Jul 22, 2011)

*i will never retire in egept*

however the red sea probably has nice geopgraphy i lived most of my life in isreal , and its overcoroded for me as well , let alone eagept , i have no patient or energy to places which have too much non nornality platforms , starting at the politics , ends with the inday danger , disasters are more likeley to happen in places like those, check the massive eageption s that rape the amrican reporter . i am in central america now , i do not see russions , i do not see arabs , and trust me it is worthwhile


----------



## charleen (Apr 26, 2009)

I am in maadi now and have been for 10 years and this year we are moving to sharouk. It can be crowded in cairo but I find the life is good minus any revolutions that happen! Yet I have found working online is a good option so I don't have to deal with people all the time.


----------



## mamasue (Oct 7, 2008)

I'd rather live in Egypt than Mexico....
You're much less likely to get shot, kidnapped or killed in Egypt!!!


----------



## GM1 (Sep 30, 2008)

I agree with you, mamasue!
I don't understand how someone can say that he feels more safe in Mexico, with all the drug cartels and so on!
I still feel safe in Egypt, I drive myself to and from Cairo/Hurghada, sometimes alone, other times with my children. Although now I prefer to drive in the day and before I drove in the night.


----------



## mamasue (Oct 7, 2008)

When I lived in Egypt, I was never feeling threatened or unsafe!
I would quite confidently walk home in Hurghada in the early hours, never worried!
Husband and I went across the border from California to Mexico just for a day last year.... it was scarey!
Been to Cozumela a few times on cruises, never felt unsafe.... but stuck to tourist places...... and definitely wouldn't wander around at night!


----------

